# 3D Monitor und AMD Grafikkarte



## PC GAMER (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo an euch,

Wir haben uns fürs Wohnzimmer einen 3D TV gekauft von Samsung und ich finde es Super  (Crysis 2 in Side by Side und andere Spiele mit dem Modus habe ich nicht aber auch spiele ohne 3D kommen besser rüber)
Mein Monitor kommt jetzt auch langsam in die Jahre (ab und zu Fehler).
Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt auf einen 3D tauglichen Monitor zuwechseln ohne 3D vision, AMD Grafikkarte!.
Es gibt Samsung Monitore die von AMD die HD3D Funktion unterstützen die sind aber viel zu teuer (~600€ )

Also, ich suche einen LED 22 oder 24 zoll, Full HD, 3D Monitor der auch 2D in 3D konvertieren kann.
Ich habe da was gefunden der wurde sogar von AMD getestet: LG Cinema 3D (D2342P)
Danke im Voraus, Ich weiß ihr seit die Besten 
Schreibt bitte auch warum ihr keine Lösung wisst.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2012)

Da fallen mir die ganzen neuen Samsung-Monitore ein. 

Die S-Reihe hat da einige Geräte die von 2D auf 3D konvertieren können. Wie das allerdings im Spiel aussieht, weiß ich nicht. 

Samsung SyncMaster S23A750D, 23" (LS23A750DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Februar 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Da fallen mir die ganzen neuen Samsung-Monitore ein.
> 
> Die S-Reihe hat da einige Geräte die von 2D auf 3D konvertieren können. Wie das allerdings im Spiel aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist mein problem. Sehr viele sind 27 Zoll  
Danke für deine mühe  ein model ist ja drin


----------



## Ryle (14. Februar 2012)

Prinzipiell kannst du jeden sich auf dem Markt befindlichen 3D Monitor mit AMD nutzen. Dieses HD3D von AMD ist irreführend, da es sich dabei nur um eine Lizenzierung handelt. Alles was du brauchst ist ein Treiber wie IZ3D oder besser TriDef (auf dem HD3D auch basiert). Bei den meisten "Nicht-3D-Vision" Monitoren liegt TriDef dabei, ansonsten muss man für ~30€ ne Lizenz kaufen.

Den LG kann ich nicht empfehlen, da man recht deutlich die Trennungslinien im Bild sieht was aber bei jedem Polarisations-Modell so ist. Mag bei reinem Fernsehbetrieb und 2-3m Abstand nicht stören, aber als Monitor bei Monitor-üblichem Sitzabstand geht das gar nicht.

Der Samsung S23A700D ist empfehlenswert und hat auch einen Konverter sowie direkte 3D Modus Umschaltung im Monitormenü was einem in vielen Fällen extra Player und Treiber erspart, allerdings kann je nach Verhältnissen bei dir das spiegelnde Display ein K.O Kriterium sein. Wenn du nicht gerade ein Fenster im Rücken hast würde ich den aber empfehlen, bei viel 3D Nutzung musste aber eine aufladbare Brille für knapp 80€ dazu rechnen da die beiliegende batteriebetrieben ist.


----------



## RayasVati (14. Februar 2012)

Ich empfehle den LG Monitor
super qualität und neue Technik..keine veraltete Shuttertechnik


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Februar 2012)

Mhh schwierig hatte noch nie ein LG display, weil Samsung immer Top war


----------



## Ryle (14. Februar 2012)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den LG Monitor
> super qualität und neue Technik..keine veraltete Shuttertechnik



Veraltete Shuttertechnik ? Haste zu viele Media Markt Prospekte gelesen oder wie kommst du auf solche Sprüche ? 
Fakt ist nun mal, der LG hat nen miesen Schwarzwert, Trennungslinien, eine extrem nervige Power LED, ne mittelmäßige Ausleuchtung und Farbtreue (in der Preisklasse aber fast normal) und im 3D Modus echt miese Blickwinkel. Wenn du nicht exakt im richtigen vertikalen Winkel sitzt ist der 3D Effekt flöten. Einziger Vorteil ist das nicht auftretende Flimmern im Gegensatz zu Shutterbrillen, aber rein qualitativ ist an dem LG so gar nichts toll.


----------



## PC GAMER (14. Februar 2012)

@superseijayin: Also würdest du mir den Samsung S23A700D empfehlen ? Der hat die Software nicht dabei kann man die TriDef auch kostenlos Downloaden ?

Download TriDef: ist das das hier http://tridef.com/download/TriDef-3D-latest.html ?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Ich würde auch zum Samsung greifen.  

Hm, haben die TriDef-Treiber nicht mal was gekostet?


----------



## PC GAMER (15. Februar 2012)

Es gibt auf der Seite auch Treiber die was Kosten.
http://www.tridef.com/cart/home.php

Reicht der oben genante Treiber?


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Mhm, von dem 3D für AMD hab ich leider keine Ahnung! 

Aber das Netz spuckt dazu einiges aus:

AMD HD3D Technology

AMD HD3D - Mit Industriestandards gegen Nvidias 3D Vision - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## PC GAMER (15. Februar 2012)

bei dem Samsung muss ich ja dann die Software erwerben


----------



## Painkiller (15. Februar 2012)

Oder du probierst mal den integrierten 2D-3D-Konverter aus.


----------



## PC GAMER (15. Februar 2012)

Mit dem konverter hat man aber kein richtiges 3D


----------



## Ryle (15. Februar 2012)

Eine Vollversion von TriDef ist bei dem Samsung dabei. Und ja die kostet ansonsten immer noch was, nur haste glaub 14 Tage Trial. 
Aber wie gesagt spiegelt der Samsung, wenn du also Fenster im Rücken hast oder allgemein keine Glare Displays magst, ist der vielleicht auch nichts für dich. Ansonsten kann ich den aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen, vor allem da er für ein TN Panel wirklich ne sehr gute Bildqualität hat.


----------



## PC GAMER (15. Februar 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Eine Vollversion von TriDef ist bei dem Samsung dabei. Und ja die kostet ansonsten immer noch was, nur haste glaub 14 Tage Trial.
> Aber wie gesagt spiegelt der Samsung, wenn du also Fenster im Rücken hast oder allgemein keine Glare Displays magst, ist der vielleicht auch nichts für dich. Ansonsten kann ich den aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen, vor allem da er für ein TN Panel wirklich ne sehr gute Bildqualität hat.


 
Bist du dir sicher das da die Software dabei ist? wo hast du das gesehen ?
Ich habe keine Probleme mit spiegelnden Monitoren 

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## RayasVati (15. Februar 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Veraltete Shuttertechnik ? Haste zu viele Media Markt Prospekte gelesen oder wie kommst du auf solche Sprüche ?
> Fakt ist nun mal, der LG hat nen miesen Schwarzwert, Trennungslinien, eine extrem nervige Power LED, ne mittelmäßige Ausleuchtung und Farbtreue (in der Preisklasse aber fast normal) und im 3D Modus echt miese Blickwinkel. Wenn du nicht exakt im richtigen vertikalen Winkel sitzt ist der 3D Effekt flöten. Einziger Vorteil ist das nicht auftretende Flimmern im Gegensatz zu Shutterbrillen, aber rein qualitativ ist an dem LG so gar nichts toll.


 
geschmackssache, muss jeder selber wissen...shutterbrillen sind nunmal veraltet


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

RayasVati schrieb:


> geschmackssache, muss jeder selber wissen...shutterbrillen sind nunmal veraltet



Seit wann denn das? 

Shutterbrillen sind schon länger auf dem Markt, das stimmt. Aber veraltet sind sie dadurch noch lange nicht.
Sie bieten eine super Bildschärfe. Da können Polfilter-Brillen nicht mithalten.


----------



## PC GAMER (16. Februar 2012)

Hi, also die Brille ist mir egal Hauptsache bequem


----------



## Ryle (16. Februar 2012)

> Bist du dir sicher das da die Software dabei ist? wo hast du das gesehen ?


Bin mir sicher da ich den Monitor selbst habe 

Du brauchst auch keinen Key oder zwingend die CD. Ist eine spezielle OEM Version die eben erkennt das du ein unterstütztes (und lizenziertes) Samsung Modell hast und eben auch nur damit funktioniert. 
Kannst du auch hier selbst nachlesen oder schon downloaden, da die Version auf der CD sowieso schon eine ältere sein wird: Klick



> shutterbrillen sind nunmal veraltet


Ich will ja nun nicht den Klugscheisser spielen aber stereoskopische Polarisationstechnik gibt es seit den 50er Jahren, Shuttertechnik seit 2006/2007. Polfilterbrillen sind aufgrund des Gewichts und vor allem bei Kunstlicht im Raum angenehmer zu tragen, da kein Flimmern auftritt. 
Einen richtig plastischen 3D Effekt hast du aber nur bei Shutterbrillen, das fällt in Spielen deutlich auf. Bei der Polfiltertechnik wirkt alles hingegen wie in einem Pop Up Buch.

An sich ist beides imho ziemlich Panne, dürfte sich dieses Jahr aber hoffentlich ändern da die ersten Hersteller Monitore auf den Markt bringen die dank Head- bzw Eyetracking ohne Brille aufkommen und dadurch sogar komplett blickwinkelunabhängig sind. Wird langsam auch Zeit der kleine findige Herr hier hatte die Idee schon 2007...bei 2:30min wird es interessant.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jd3-eiid-Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Toshiba bringt sogar einen Fernseher der das ganze für mehrere Personen parallel darstellen kann nur kostet der etwa so viel wie ein Mittelklasse Auto


----------



## PC GAMER (16. Februar 2012)

Danke superseijayin   ich werde mir den Samsung S23A700D kaufen

EDIT: Der Kauf verschiebt sich n Bisschen


----------

